# Survival



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

Hers just something i whipped up having not posted a writing in a while. I think i might continue this........ thoughts welcome

Corporal Adram Loudon breathed a ragged sigh as the cityscape unfolded on the horizon, towering industrial silos cresting the rolling hills of the outskirts. The recycled air condensed in his re-breather mask, the plastic rubbing the bridge of his nose raw, irritating him like an itch he couldn’t scratch. Beads of sweat rolled down his face from the evening heat, the salty perspiration further irritating his face. He contemplated for a moment taking the mask off, but dismissed the thought as soon as it came to him. The air contained micro nutrients that accelerated and improved plant growth, but would rot his lungs in an instant. He sighed again.


The land speeder gave a lurch as it hit another of the many bumps on the hard packed dirt that served as a road, and he gripped the handrail above his head. His eyes swept the landscape, squinting in the dying light of the sun. The hills were overlaid with a grid of green and light brown fields of various crops that this planet supplied to the Imperium; the occasional cluster of buildings the only mark of human habitat outside the city. 


He turned his gaze ahead towards their destination. Contrails of thick smoke curled from the sundered towers, and plumes of orange flame blossomed from the roadway as the Imperial armour smashed through the rebel defences. A steady stream of dropships blazed through the sky like a swarm of blood-slick darts, discharging small pods of troops deep into the urban sprawl. Tanks rolled pass their speeder, Guardsman hitching rides on their steel backs, gun battery shells bursting in the fields beside them

“So what are we doing here, exactly, again” asked one of the soldiers, his voiced drowned out by the rumble of the armoured column.

“You should read the briefing next time genius” answered one of the soldiers.

“Ah hell we all know Olsen can’t read” someone shouted enticing around laughter from the troops, and a reddened face from Olsen.

“Knock it off Kastler, barked Sergeant Carson, get your head in the game, were going to be in combat in less the ten minutes so shape up”. The squad sobered, eyes dropping towards the floor,

“Besides it’s not his fault his mother never taught him.” The squad erupted in laughter again giving Olsen a round of friendly punches. Loudon grinned. Sergeant Carson had a way of being strict and entertaining at the same time. providing a good balance of camaraderie and command.

“For your information, said Carson, the task is; to get inside the city and shoot the living hell out of everything that moves. I expect minimum casualties and no screw ups.” They all nodded.

Loudon gripped his rifle and checked it over, cleaning the barrel, adjusting the sights and making sure had a full cell of ammo. Satisfied, he shucked the strap over his shoulder, the weight comfortable on his back. The vox bead in his ear clicked on.

“We are entering the deployment zone in T-minus two minutes, all armour be advised there are mortars reported along the...” A deafening boom interrupted the transmission, the speeder quaking from the blast. The driver swore and tried to evade, swerving over the burning roadside turning towards the ditch. Another shell propelled into the adjacent ground, the land speeder tilting onto one tack. Loudon shielded his hands with his arms, swarms of shrapnel and sparks whizzing around like a swarm of metallic hornets. The third blast tipped it over.

The vehicle rolled into the ditch, metal sheering off the flanks with a piercing shriek, spars of metal lancing upwards. He saw the medicae officer Tanner scream as he was impaled by steel ribbing as they crashed into the ground. Loudon was swatted from his seat, and he saw the former floor above as he spiralled down. He felt the harsh smack of his skull and all went black.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Very good. I like the feel of the soldiers, the banter going back and forth. It's very realistic. Keep it up!


----------



## eagle 128 (Mar 29, 2009)

the start dragged me into the battle but then i stared to fade in the back of the little story


----------

